# Bully Bash 2007



## Monsterpitkennels_elcantu (Jun 3, 2007)

BULLY BASH 2007
Coming to Del Mar Fairgrounds San Diego
December 8th and 9th
More info will be posted as the event date gets closer.

more info at http://thebullynation.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=eb93b65e04d1add09ef64bead0916014&topic=29.0


----------

